# Any Vets?



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Do we have any vets on FF??

xx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hiya Saila,

Not sure ... but I know Lulu is a vet nurse  

Bels x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I need some vetinary advice  

xxx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not actually a vet, but have worked in a Vets for 8 yrs.. reception and nursing... If I can help at all??


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya Sparklez,

Thanks hon, but i am all sorted out now  

xxxx


----------

